# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Книга Д и Р на УСН 1С 8.2

## Михаил32

Почему не включается заработная плата в расходы?

----------


## AlikUsept

Я думаю, что Вы допускаете ошибку. Давайте обсудим. Пишите мне в PM.

----------


## vesnas

у меня тоже зарплата попадает неправильно

----------

